
Two possible cases of leprosy reported at Riverside elementary school - HillaryBriss
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-leprosy-kids-20160906-snap-story.html
======
SubiculumCode
I do not grok a good reason for Leprosy to be renamed to Hansen's disease.
Leprosy is an ancient name for this disease.

